# Working Stiff



## rusty (Jul 17, 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## publius (Jul 17, 2012)

Punny. Very punny! :roll:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 17, 2012)

Rusty, you might want to edit the title, carefully. 8)


----------



## NoIdea (Jul 18, 2012)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Rusty, you might want to edit the title, carefully. 8)



I reckon, ..... Rusty, for a second there i though you were getting a little carried away with your work. :lol: 

Deano


----------

